# List your fave shopping websites!



## Liz (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey everyone!

List your favorite shopping websites for clothes and accessories!


----------



## Liz (Aug 17, 2005)

www.neimanmarcus.com

www.saks.com

www.shopbop.com

www.zappos.com

www.solestruck.com


----------



## Liz (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah it's www.bluefly.com it's a big site, but i only look at the shoes. lol


----------



## Sofia (Aug 17, 2005)

What about bags on BlueFly? I wonder if those designer bags are real or fake. Does anyone know of a site with REAL bags? LV, Dior, Gucci, etc?

Mine are:


www.neimanmarcus.com
www.saks.com 
www.shopbop.com 
www.net-a-porter.com


----------



## Liz (Aug 17, 2005)

www.eluxury.com sells real LV and Fendi and Dior. but at retail prices. lol


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* What about bags on BlueFly? I wonder if those designer bags are real or fake. Does anyone know of a site with REAL bags? LV, Dior, Gucci, etc? Bluefly is an online outlet store. The bags are genuine. You can read more about it in the HELP section of Bluefly.
BTW - I'm all about Ebay!!


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* www.zappos.com ditto on the zappos... i love so much of their stuff... i just hate when i wait for the perfect opportunity (ie the perfect sale) to get the ones i want and then miss them entirely... lol


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 17, 2005)

I've ordered from *all* of these.

www.zappos.com (great shipping)

www.shopintuition.com (slow shipping but nice merchandise)

www.shopbop.com

www.jcrew.com (when I can't make it to the stores)

www.bananarepublic.com (ditto)

www.daszign.com

www.designsbystephene.com

I have other websites that I browse on, but I haven't ordered from them yet, so I don't want to recommend sites I haven't purchased from.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 17, 2005)

i love love love shopping online! it's just too easy...for better or worse!






www.neimanmarcus.com

www.saks.com

www.anthropologie.com

www.builtbywendy.com

www.virginthreads.com

www.girlshop.com

www.label-la.com


----------



## Liz (Aug 17, 2005)

www.urbanoutfitters.com

www.nordstroms.com

www.stevemadden.com


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 18, 2005)

Some others that no one mentioned:

www.houseofstyle.com

www.shopkitson.com

www.spiegel.com

I like shopping online, but shipping costs are expensive and they can really add up!


----------



## ikebana (Aug 19, 2005)

I shop at:

shopintuition.com

eluxury.com

net-a-porter.com

polo.com


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 19, 2005)

www.wetseal.com

www.forever21.com

www.bodyc.com


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 19, 2005)

My favourites are

http://www.boden.co.uk

http://www.monsoon.co.uk

http://www.jigsaw-online.com

http://www.oasis-stores.co.uk

http://www.tattydevine.com

http://www.officeholdings.co.uk

Some of my other favourite shops have websites but you can't order online


----------



## anne7 (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Hey everyone! 
List your favorite shopping websites for clothes and accessories!

www.urbanoutfitters.com - no one has stuff from here at my school, so I like getting unique things from herewww.shopintuition.com - pricey, but I love their bags and jewelry, and I like looking at the new styles to replicate myself

www.aeropostale.com - my favorite t-shirts and pants!

www.anthropologie.com - the BEST vintage-style dresses...I want to wear a different one to each of my school dances this year since no one knows about this store either

www.zappos.com - best customer service, ever...they also have a zappos couture e-store for you high rollers!





www.oldnavy.com - their jeans fit me the best out of all brands I have tried, and their blazers are cute

www.gap.com - best basics, and I like their perfumes

and whoever listed Kitson...ugh, now I want a ton of stuff from there, but its out of my price range


----------



## sexysolution (Sep 2, 2005)

www.wooch.co.uk

www.gap.com

www.shopbop.com


----------



## kaori (Nov 17, 2005)

My favorite website,..

http://www.isetan.co.jp

[email protected]

http://www.cosme.de.net

http://www.healing.beauty.jp

http://www.caswell.massey.jp

http://www.ibeautystore.com/

http://www.caudalie.co.jp


----------



## fairy_wings (Nov 17, 2005)

WWW.EBAY.CO.UK !!!

But you have to be very carefull!!


----------



## canelita (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't like shopping online for clothes or shoes but I do go to this sites to get ideas:

www.stevemadden.com

www.zappos.com

www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## krausene (Dec 1, 2005)

www.anntaylor.com

www.whiteandblack.com

www.victoriassecret.com


----------

